# Went on my first date ever!



## bogo153 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm 27, soon to be 28 and and a week ago had never been on a date. I posted about it on the relationships forum. Now I've been on a successful first date, second date, and have a third one today. I think  we both like each other but who knows where it will go... anyway I thought I'd share my thoughts.

Here's what I did:

Decided I wanted to do it. I wanted to find a romantic relationship and obviously a date was the first step. I wanted it more then ever before. In the past I wanted it but was thinking about other things too/first.

Realized from life experience that when I want something if I work hard at it and commit to it something usually comes of it. If I sit back and wait for things to fall into my lap it usually never happens. 

Stopped ignoring SA but instead decided to recognize it/confront it/work with it. I got on this forum and met some cool people. I went to therapy (although they just put me on a wait list lol!). I worked on improving my socialization skills in general - no major changes just the little things. Sometimes it feels like I use SA as a bit as a crutch with this change, but overall I think it has been good and given me a bit more confidence.

Went online. I've seen a lot of people here criticize mainstream online dating sites as ineffective, depressing etc. but for me "meeting people" online is 100 times easier then in person. I have MAJOR trouble approaching and starting conversation with strangers. Online, putting up a profile and messaging girls was really hard at first, but I got over it. The initial results were disappointing and discouraging, but I stuck with it, learned the "ins and outs" of online dating and developed better "strategy," improved my profile, pictures, messages and approach. I could slowly see the results were improving, I was getting better response rates and able to maintain message conversations for longer. It was inevitable that I would eventually get a date if I kept at it and eventually it happened, and not from someone I really expected!

So how do I feel after going on my first date at 27? For one, no denying it was a big sense of relief. Also it's opened up a whole new can of worms in terms of situations I don't have experience with and it's kind of scary! 

I guess one take away point is it's never too late! And if anyone has any questions for me feel free to ask or PM.


----------



## MN8 (Jan 31, 2013)

Incredible post, OP!
Your hard work really paid off!

I'm happy that it did and also that you shared this story because it's a good reminder that change is possible~


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Well done, i'm also a great believer in dating websites although I have no one after 4 years.


----------



## M4RTIN (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow amazing post ! I'm glad you posted, gives me hope. Thanks!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm really glad the effort has paid off 

And yeah, there will be more unknown territory from this point forward, but you'll figure that out too... and have some fun in the process 

Grats, man.


----------



## mcgilicutty (Apr 9, 2012)

Happy for you Mike! Terrific efforts. Very encouraging post. Thx.


----------

